# New Skervesen Headless Build



## baryton (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello everyone

As a Lucky owners of a Boden7 and a Steinberger I really felt in love with Headless and when I saw the Last build of Skervesen I Just jizzed...

So, a new baby will complete my ERG family in a few months

Here is the Specs:

Shape: SHOGGI
Strings: 8
Scale: 26/28"
Tuning: 1 step Down (DAFCGDAE)
Chambered Body 
Headstock: *NO!!* 
Wings: Swamp Ash
5 pieces Neck Thru Body : Rosewood/Ebony
Fingerboard: Ebony
Inlay 12th Fret: Stargate Logo 
Top: Cocobolo
Hardware: Strandberg* ( Red, same Misha mansoor has on his strandberg* #23 )
Pickup: Open BKP Warpig Calibrated Set. Zebra Black/Red (Bridge) Reverse Red/Black (neck)
Electronics: World Domination MOD (1 Vol + 2x 3-way switch)

Inlay


----------



## Solodini (Jun 6, 2013)

Google doesn't seem to want to find me that body shape. Pic, pls?


----------



## Xardoniak (Jun 6, 2013)

Looking forward to this thread.


----------



## jahosy (Jun 6, 2013)

Here's a link 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/dealers-group-buys/198498-skervesen-guitars-26.html 

Evolved from the Cthulhu bass  

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/dealers-group-buys/198498-skervesen-guitars-15.html


----------



## baryton (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey Guys

Maciek send to me this amazing pics of the Hardware

Can't wait to see more


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 31, 2013)

*RED*


----------



## redstone (Jul 31, 2013)

baryton said:


>


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah... not sure you all understard how much of my childhood that show constituted...

I will be watching...


----------



## Xardoniak (Aug 11, 2013)

NECROBUMP


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hahahahah 
Headstock: NO!!


----------



## baryton (Aug 27, 2013)

I received the pics Pix today!!!! 

Dat NTB






And the wings (According to Maciek, the chambering system has to stay a secret ^^ )


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 27, 2013)

Will they build anything else headless or jsut the Shoggie shape? I emailed and they never got back to me...


----------



## baryton (Aug 27, 2013)

I know those last month they were very busy.
About the headless, the only shape i know, is the Shoggie, in single and double cut, and you have the Mighty SkerveTEN with another kind of shape to.


----------



## Amanita (Aug 27, 2013)

Maciek generally answers all the mail he gets. if one doesn't get an answer in a few days it may help to try again, possibly thru' a different channel (PM here or on FB)
apart from Shoggies in 3 varieties and forthcoming 10string we did Astilla, a headless based roughly on 4AP with a hangable headstock.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 27, 2013)

Sounds sick... A headless Swan or Lizard would be 
/hijack


----------



## Amanita (Aug 27, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Sounds sick... A headless Swan or Lizard would be
> /hijack


heh. double-cut Shoggie basically _is _a headless Swan


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm gonna keep my eyes on this thread


----------



## superash (Sep 3, 2013)

Stargate inlay for the effing win man!

Seriously, you're making me emotional man!


----------



## baryton (Sep 7, 2013)

Hello everyone!

The fingerboard is cutted!






Dat sexy Inlay


----------



## Cloudy (Sep 7, 2013)

That inlay cut came out sweet!


----------



## Negav (Sep 7, 2013)

That inlay is gorgeous! Some mother of pearl would look sexy in contrast with the ebony.


----------



## baryton (Sep 13, 2013)

DAT UPDATE!!


----------



## Negav (Sep 13, 2013)

baryton said:


> DAT UPDATE!!



I knew that MOP inlay would look sexy as hell. Can't wait to see it with it's top.


----------



## baryton (Nov 1, 2013)

Hello guys!!!

I had, last week, a mail from Michal typing "some frets found a fretboard"






Can't wait to see it with the Cocobolo top


----------



## WiseSplinter (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes, lots and lots of yes.


----------



## dudeskin (Nov 1, 2013)

duuuuuuuude!!!!


----------



## schwiz (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm not sure what the obsession is with these Strandberg guitars... sure they're multi-scale, and probably pretty light weight. But man, they sure aren't much for looks... so I'm still trying to figure it out, haha. I will be watching this thread for updates to see how it turns out.


----------



## dudeskin (Nov 1, 2013)

I personally love my berg haha. 
Comfort and ease.


----------



## darren (Nov 1, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## Cloudy (Nov 2, 2013)

schwiz said:


> I'm not sure what the obsession is with these Strandberg guitars... sure they're multi-scale, and probably pretty light weight. But man, they sure aren't much for looks... so I'm still trying to figure it out, haha. I will be watching this thread for updates to see how it turns out.



Play one of their endurnecks and you'll understand.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Nov 2, 2013)

schwiz said:


> they sure aren't much for looks...



You're wrong sorry.


----------



## baryton (Nov 9, 2013)

schwiz said:


> I'm not sure what the obsession is with these Strandberg guitars...



I've already a Boden7, very light, comfort, ergonomic, playability and the Endureneck is Awesome, it's very hard to me think about a non headless guitar now 

Btw yesterday i received a nice mail with the cocobolo top cutted
*Boner Content*


----------



## Splinterhead (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow! That top is killer! That is going to be a stunner of an axe!

(i love my 'berg as well )


----------



## ramses (Nov 9, 2013)

baryton said:


> I've already a Boden7, very light, comfort, ergonomic, playability and the Endureneck is Awesome, it's very hard to me think about a non headless guitar now



+1


Amazing cocobolo top, by the way.


----------



## icos211 (Nov 9, 2013)

baryton said:


>



This picture hurts my brain. I see that it is placed in such a way that the top edge is level so that the taper appears only on the bottom edge, but how does that make it look to where the frets are straight up and down?

Other than that, purely amazing. I was not a fan of the Shoggie shape when they first put it out, but with that cocobolo top, and basically everything else that is going on on that guitar, just wow....


----------



## nonuz (Nov 9, 2013)

awesome


----------



## baryton (Nov 14, 2013)

A new update, all is glued, waiting for chambering and routing now 

More I see, more i love it


----------



## jemfloral (Nov 14, 2013)

so much awesome on this guitar. the cocobolo looks incredible


----------



## Halfmexican (Nov 16, 2013)

That top with the red hardware are gonna look amazing can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Jacobine (Nov 16, 2013)

Oh my. Dat. Cocobolo.


----------



## DredFul (Nov 16, 2013)

Gotta love cocobolo. Can't wait to see this finished!


----------



## rg401 (Nov 16, 2013)

this thing will destroy!


----------



## Serratus (Nov 17, 2013)

Looks amazing!!
But I have a question - why is the inlay on the 8th fret? Is it because that's the middle of the fan? It would throw me completely to have no inlays apart from something large at the 8th; I'm sure my eyes would forever tell me that was the 12th fret, even with the side dots!


----------



## baryton (Nov 17, 2013)

Yes the inlay is on the neutral fret, i used to have no inlays on my guitars ( Strandberg*, Huf-schmid, Steinberger) So I'm not worried about that


----------



## baryton (Dec 7, 2013)

Hey guys!!

Today Michal send me this pics, honestly this is going to be freaking awesome, can't wait to see the red Strandberg* hardware put on it!

Enjoy


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Dec 8, 2013)

You'd better hide man, I'm about to send ninjas to retrieve that guitar. Why oh why is this turning into my dream axe?


----------



## Jacobine (Dec 8, 2013)

Holy ....ing christ!


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 8, 2013)

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> You'd better hide man, I'm about to send ninjas to retrieve that guitar. Why oh why is this turning into my dream axe?



Totally - I feel the same way!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 8, 2013)

That volume and back of "headstock" is sexy as f**k.


----------



## ExtendedRange (Dec 9, 2013)

Dat inlay. Dat top. Dat access. Omnom. Skervesen is impressive.


----------



## Sonofthe7thSign (Dec 9, 2013)

personally I dig the inlay.


----------



## jemfloral (Dec 11, 2013)

+1 on sending ninjas to get this guitar for me. although they would probably keep it for themselves once they see it in person.


----------



## HurrDurr (Dec 12, 2013)

Been seriously craving one of these lately. I'm still dreaming of a day when Rondo decides to start putting out headless Agiles, but this guitar is still high up on my list of wants in life!


----------



## Noobtuber1995 (Feb 4, 2014)

Holy reindeer! I was actually picturing this very guitar in my puny mind during my daily drooling at Skervies. I really love the Shoggie shape and that cocobolo top.
I. I'd have a slight aesthetic difference to it though, was I to order one. I'd have the bright colored body wood show from the sides like in this Mayones bass.

Mayones Custom Pi 2 bass - Wojtek Pilichowski and his superb slapping techniques

And maybe have the neck show in the middle like that as well.

Anyhow, I'm really looking forward to your NGD


----------



## baryton (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey guyzzzz

It's been a while so today I'm coming with great pics for you!

First the final layer





The BKP Warpig Calibrated set





Then it was hardware's time


----------



## WiseSplinter (Feb 6, 2014)

holy balls, that looks SICK
Red/black hardware + pups is just pure awesome


----------



## timbale (Feb 6, 2014)

absolute brilliance! next Skervesen is going to be a shoggie...


----------



## simeonharris (Feb 7, 2014)

schwing!

can't wait to see more!


----------



## baryton (Feb 7, 2014)

Me to


----------



## baryton (Feb 9, 2014)

FAP FAP FAP!!!!!











YOLO YOLO YOLO YOLO!!!!


----------



## Helstormau (Feb 9, 2014)

baryton said:


> FAP FAP FAP!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mmmm, that red hardware/red zebra pickups looks so good on this guitar


----------



## ramses (Feb 9, 2014)

baryton said:


> FAP FAP FAP!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm gonna need a large number of pictures once finished ... for science.


----------



## baryton (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks for all the kinds words

One last pics before NGD thread in few days


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 11, 2014)

^Oh, shit.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 11, 2014)

Looks so nice they got it printed as a table cloth.


----------



## Jlang (Feb 11, 2014)

that is ....ing stunning


----------



## arielmarx1014 (Feb 11, 2014)

Wow Amazing! hope to see NGD!!


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Feb 11, 2014)

That red hardware and the black/red zebra pickups make this guitar Fvcking POP. Holy shit, consider me another person who'd totally ninja that guitar from you if I got the chance. :9


----------



## timbale (Feb 12, 2014)

Now i am planning which gear to sell, to order a shoggie.... great.... GREAT!


----------



## penguin_316 (Feb 12, 2014)

You stole my Black+Red zebra pickup config!!! Haha....I went with all black instead I couldn't be bothered waiting a month to get BKPs from factory.

looks very classy


----------



## sifi2112 (Feb 12, 2014)

Work of art !


----------



## Kissa3 (Aug 1, 2014)

Oh wow, sorry for posting on a old thread (i'm sure there's a NGD thread somewhere) but damn that looks nice  been looking around for a new 8-stringer possibly, something that fits nicely when you sit that is hahah and these kinda jumped into my radar!


----------

